
People Snapshot Dataset – Video Based Reconstruction of 3D People Models - bunnybender
https://graphics.tu-bs.de/people-snapshot
======
bunnybender
Source code was published two days ago and is available at
[https://github.com/thmoa/videoavatars](https://github.com/thmoa/videoavatars)
(The dataset needs to be requested separately by email.)

